# Notebook BF3



## playaupc (3. Juli 2013)

Suche eine Notebook zum Battlefield 3 zocken kann mir wer da helfen


----------



## Research (3. Juli 2013)

Hm, Auflösung, Einstellungen, Budget, Gewicht, Größe?


----------



## Kotor (3. Juli 2013)

Hi,

kann man sagen "Ab ca. 1200€ kannst du wahrscheinlich einigermaßen auf mittlerer Qualität zocken" ?


----------



## luebby96 (3. Juli 2013)

600-700 € sollten reichen wenn man viel auf preis-leitung setzt, es wird wahrscheinlich ein 17" mit enm i5


----------



## Diaflolo97 (3. Juli 2013)

also ich spiele battlefield 3 im multiplayer auf hoch/ultra für meine augen flüssig(35+ fps)! Ich hab dafür keine 1200€ oder mehr bezahlt, sondern exakt 1000€, ich hab das lenovo ideapad y580 mit i7-3630gm und gtx 660m, die bf3 sehr gut stemmt, hätte ich gar nicht gedacht 
ein notebook mit gtx 760m dürfte bald für rund 1000 € zu finden sein und die 760m ist nochmal ein gutes stück stärker. besser wäre natürlich die 765m.


----------



## Alex555 (3. Juli 2013)

Kotor schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann man sagen "Ab ca. 1200€ kannst du wahrscheinlich einigermaßen auf mittlerer Qualität zocken" ?


 
Nein kann man nicht, weil das Statement Käse ist. 
Mit einem Lenovo Y500 kommst du für 759€/849€ schon auf hoher Qualität klar, solange man kein AA verwendet. 
Wenn man will, kann man jeden Rechner mit BF3 in die Knie zwingen, man muss einfach nur extremes Downsampling verwenden.


----------



## Kotor (3. Juli 2013)

Ok, die Frage war ein bisschen pessimistisch angesetzt ... danke für die Antwort

Zusammengefasst könnte man schon 900-1100€ ausgeben (Nvidia 660M-765M). Darunter würde ich mir nichts Neues kaufen.


----------



## the.hai (3. Juli 2013)

Diaflolo97 schrieb:


> also ich spiele battlefield 3 im multiplayer auf hoch/ultra für meine augen flüssig(35+ fps)! Ich hab dafür keine 1200€ oder mehr bezahlt, sondern exakt 1000€, ich hab das lenovo ideapad y580 mit i7-3630gm und gtx 660m, die bf3 sehr gut stemmt, hätte ich gar nicht gedacht
> ein notebook mit gtx 760m dürfte bald für rund 1000 € zu finden sein und die 760m ist nochmal ein gutes stück stärker. besser wäre natürlich die 765m.


 
das aber auch nur, weil das y580 kein FullHD hat^^

TE, schau dir doch mal das PCGH/Medion notebook an!


----------



## GTRblackKNIGHT (3. Juli 2013)

Also wenn ich mir den Bench auf dieser seite ansehe (diese ist übrigens für dich, wie für mich im Moment sehr empfehlenswert) Im Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 780M, GTX 770M & GTX 765M - Notebookcheck.com Tests, sollte es schon mind. ein 670MX sein oder eher ein 765M und diese gibt es ja schon für schmales Geld:
Medion ERAZER X6823 (MD 98313), Notebook
MSI GE70-i765M287, Notebook
One Gaming Notebook K56-3O by: One - ONE Computer Shop

Wären ein paar Alternativen, aber ich denke spätestens bei BF4 wirst du dich ärgern, dass du keinen schnelleren hast, wie hier ja bereits angedeutet wurde.
Icdh beschäftige mich gerade sehr mit dem Thema und bin im Moment auf dem Stand lieber mal zu warten (1 bis 2 Monate), was ATI als nächstes so ankündigt.
Das könnte vorallem nochmal die Preise sehr drücken.
Ansonsten käme für mich nichts unter einem GTX770M in Frage...
Oder gar den 780M, den man bei One schon ab ca. 1300 bis 1400 im System haben kann...

Aber schau' am besten mal bei Notebookcheck nach, was für dich in Frage kommt ; )


----------



## Diaflolo97 (3. Juli 2013)

und wie das y580 fhd hat!


----------



## the.hai (3. Juli 2013)

Diaflolo97 schrieb:


> und wie das y580 fhd hat!


 
nagut, gibs auch, beim y580 würde ich eigentlich immer den i7+ hd ready empfehlen, wenn man "nur" eine gtx660 hat. bei der noch vertretbaren größe mit 15,6" brauch man m.M. noch kein FHD und die GTX660 hat nich so zu pumpen.


fhd frisst beim lappi die grafikkarten aus und ob man das immer sieht?

MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X6823 (MD 98377) PCGH-Edition

der wäre schonmal schön im budget und vom P/L her in ordnung.


----------



## playaupc (3. Juli 2013)

würd das auch hier drauf laufen du meintest ja man kann es in jeden Laptop zwingen D


----------



## playaupc (3. Juli 2013)

Den würde ich von nem kollegen für 250 euro bekommen aber weis nicht ob der sich lohnt für paar games zu zocken usw


----------



## Diaflolo97 (3. Juli 2013)

ich würde das y580 immernoch empfehlen, auch wenn ein vergleichbares gerät mit gtx 765m zu bevorzugen ist 
FHD in Battlefield 3 und Preset High im Multiplayer sind super machbar, wobei man natürlich sagen muss dass für mich alles über 30 fps absolut flüssig ist.


----------



## playaupc (3. Juli 2013)

LENOVO IDEAPAD Z500 59381291 Notebook (39cm(15,6“);IntelCore i7;8GB;1TB Hybrid;FreeDOS) bei notebooksbilliger.de 
Wie sieht es mit diesem hier aus das würde ich sogar noch um die 100 euro billiger bekommen NEU


----------



## the.hai (3. Juli 2013)

Wenn du wirklich ernsthaft spielen willst, dann sollte es schon min. eine GTX660m/760m sein. alles was darunter ist, gilt als besseres Office book, aber keinesfalls als gamer.

ich würde entweder das budget aufstocken oder was "kurzzeitig" gebrauchtes aus ebay, bzw  den kleinanzeigen fischen. so hab ich mit meinem auch gemacht. wäre damals glaub ich 1300€ gekommen das ding, hab es für 950€ und 1monat "alt" gekauft.


----------



## playaupc (3. Juli 2013)

Da ist ne 740m drinne im Lenovo


----------



## the.hai (3. Juli 2013)

playaupc schrieb:


> Da ist ne 740m drinne im Lenovo



Ja und das ist meiner Meinung nach wesentlich zu dünn zum Spielen. Außer man spielt nur LoL^^

schau unten bei benchmarks, da is bf3 grad mal auf niedrig spielbar
NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M - NotebookCheck.net Tech

langsamer als gtx660/760, wiegesagt is nicht zum spielen.


----------



## zeta75 (4. Juli 2013)

> LENOVO IDEAPAD Z500 59381291 Notebook (39cm(15,6“);IntelCore i7;8GB;1TB Hybrid;FreeDOS) bei notebooksbilliger.de
> Wie sieht es mit diesem hier aus das würde ich sogar noch um die 100 euro billiger bekommen NEU


Bei einem Notebook kommt es wesentlich mehr auf die Kühlung/Kühlsystem an .Denn das kannst Du nicht wie in einem normalen System mal schnell mit 1-2 Fan oder nem besseren Kühler aufrüsten Da nützt Dir auch ne 770m nichts wenn es nur eine Standardableitung hat und heiss läuft. Das Lenovo trotz recht guter Ausstattung zum dauerhaften Zocken nicht geeignet.
Schau Dir mal die Books von Schenker an.Die haben sich Gamingbooks und vor allem dem entsprechende Kühlung  spezialisiert.
Schenker XMG A523 ADV - 3UH Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6"), i7-4700MQ, 8GB, 500GB, 765M] bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## playaupc (4. Juli 2013)

Ja gut aber der ist ja wieder.um einiges teurer wollte so die 800 euro grenze nicht ueberschreiten noch besser 700 und am allerbesten von notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## zeta75 (4. Juli 2013)

> Ja gut aber der ist ja wieder.um einiges teurer wollte so die 800 euro grenze nicht ueberschreiten noch besser 700 und am allerbesten von notebooksbilliger.de


 bek. auch schon ab 800,- mit i7 und auf eben der Seite


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (4. Juli 2013)

Auch wenn die Benchmarks für diverse Grafikkarten vllt ein anderes Ergebnis zeigen, als Beispiel, ich kann auf meinem Medion X6811 mit einer GTX460m Grafikkarte BF3 Multiplayer auf jeder Map bei den Details Hoch, 2x AA, rest ausgeschaltet in 1366xiger Auflösung einwandfrei spielen  Das heisst bei mir 30fps aufwärts 
Dieses Notebook habe ich vor einem Jahr für 340 Euro gebraucht gekauft


----------



## the.hai (4. Juli 2013)

in anbetracht der angesprochenen punkte:

MSI GE60-i760M245FD Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") / i7-3630QM / 4GB RAM / 500GB HDD / 660M] bei notebooksbilliger.de

vlt nochmal 4gb ram nachrüsten, aber ansonsten isses mit das beste, was du bis 800@ kriegen kannst.


Solltest du aber viel mit spielen wollen, dann würde ich echt mal in den gebrauchtmarkt schauen.
z.B.
Toshiba Qosmio X870-141 GTX 670m I7 3630QM 128 Gb SSD Full Hd Gamer Notebook | eBay
Clevo W86CU Gaming Notebook der Spitzenklasse 7970M HD | eBay
MSI Gamer Notebook GT 70 -i789W7H 17,3" GTX 670 Intel Core i7, 2,3 GHz, 8GB RAM 4719072263775 | eBay
GAMER Notebook Medion Erazer x6821 mit GTX670M in Bonn - Bad Godesberg | Notebook gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
GAMING NOTEBOOK ERAZER MIT GTX670M in Bonn - Bad Godesberg | Notebook gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## playaupc (4. Juli 2013)

MSI GE60-i760M281FD Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") / i7-3630QM / 8GB RAM / 1TB HDD / 660M] bei notebooksbilliger.de
Also wäre das ding super oder ? das hat direkt 8gb drin und 1 TB. Und wird auch nicht so argh heiß und bf 3 läuft da anständig drauf ja ?


----------



## the.hai (4. Juli 2013)

playaupc schrieb:


> MSI GE60-i760M281FD Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") / i7-3630QM / 8GB RAM / 1TB HDD / 660M] bei notebooksbilliger.de
> Also wäre das ding super oder ? das hat direkt 8gb drin und 1 TB. Und wird auch nicht so argh heiß und bf 3 läuft da anständig drauf ja ?


 
anständig ist definitionssache, aber es läuft bei entsprechenden settings völlig flüssig.

wenn du noch ein bsichen offener bist, was den händer angeht:
Notebooks mit Display-Größe ab 15.4", Display-Größe bis 17.9", CPU-Typ: Core i7-3/Core i7-4, Hauptspeicher: ab 8GB, Grafik (Hersteller/Typ): NVIDIA (dediziert), GPU-Serie: GeForce GTX 6 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

gerade der medion ist ne gute alternative und 50€ billiger für 250gb weniger ist auch völlig in ordnung


----------



## playaupc (4. Juli 2013)

Notebooksbilliger.de waere optimal da bekomme ich das noch um die 90 euro billiger


----------



## playaupc (4. Juli 2013)

ATELCO Computer - Produktdetails Lenovo Ideapad Y580 (M7782GE)

Also das hier wäre was ja ?


----------



## sir qlimax (4. Juli 2013)

playaupc schrieb:


> ATELCO Computer - Produktdetails Lenovo Ideapad Y580 (M7782GE)
> 
> Also das hier wäre was ja ?



Ja das ist es. Habe das gleiche mit msata SSD. Wobei bei bf3 in full hd flott die grenzen aufgezeigt werden. Ohne AA und hd ready Auflösung geht es aber


----------



## Research (5. Juli 2013)

Entweder das: mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG A502 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")
NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M - NotebookCheck.net Tech
oder das: mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG A522 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M - NotebookCheck.net Tech


----------



## the.hai (5. Juli 2013)

Research schrieb:


> Entweder das: mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG A502 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")
> NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M - NotebookCheck.net Tech
> oder das: mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG A522 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M - NotebookCheck.net Tech


 
kommen beide nicht vom P/L an das y580 oder medion für 800€ ran, finde ich. bei den ansprüchen fährt man meiner meinung nach besser mit nem "stangen"notebook. diese selbst zusammengestellten lohnen sich erst bei "highend", wenn es kaum was andere gibt oder man ganz spezielle wünsche hat.


----------



## Research (5. Juli 2013)

Dafür neu, gute Qualität, hier in DE zusammengebaut und 2 Jahre PickUp&Return-Service.


----------



## the.hai (5. Juli 2013)

Research schrieb:


> Dafür neu, gute Qualität, hier in DE zusammengebaut und 2 Jahre PickUp&Return-Service.


 
Lenovo IdeaPad Y580, Core i7-3610QM, 8GB RAM, 750GB, Windows 8 (M7783GE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Medion Erazer X6823, Core i7-3630QM, 8GB RAM, 750GB (MD 98313/30015452) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

NAGELNEU, Qualität ist völlig in Ordnung, medion kommt aus essen.....

Also wofür muss ich denn mehr bezahlen^^

meine empfehlung: MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X6823 (MD 98377) PCGH-Edition

pcgh hat da was feines zusammengestellt und die chassis sind super, die wesentlich teureren MSIs benutzen die gleichen


----------



## playaupc (5. Juli 2013)

Medion auf keinen fall kann ich mich nicht mit anfreunden


----------



## the.hai (5. Juli 2013)

playaupc schrieb:


> Medion auf keinen fall kann ich mich nicht mit anfreunden


 
und wieso nicht`? mein cousin hat eins dieser gaming medion geräte, ich kann nichts negatives finden. Aber du kannst mit deinem schmalen budget ja so mäklig sein


----------



## Alex555 (5. Juli 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> und wieso nicht`? mein cousin hat eins dieser gaming medion geräte, ich kann nichts negatives finden. Aber du kannst mit deinem schmalen budget ja so mäklig sein


 
Ich hatte das Medion, um genauer zu sein, sogar 2 Exemplare, und insofern man nicht neben einem Flughafen wohnt, oder einem der Lärm des Laptops vollkommen wurscht ist kann ich davon nur abraten. 
Im IDLE war das Teil schon sehr laut ( sehr hoher, unangenehmer Ton) 
Der Support von Medion hingegen war top - nur eben der Laptop nicht.


----------



## the.hai (5. Juli 2013)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Medion, um genauer zu sein, sogar 2 Exemplare, und insofern man nicht neben einem Flughafen wohnt, oder einem der Lärm des Laptops vollkommen wurscht ist kann ich davon nur abraten.
> Im IDLE war das Teil schon sehr laut ( sehr hoher, unangenehmer Ton)
> Der Support von Medion hingegen war top - nur eben der Laptop nicht.


 
Okay, sowas ist immer recht subjektiv. Mein recht baugleiches MSI Book ist auch nicht lautlos, aber für mich in ordnung. man muss sich mal vor augen führen, wieviel energie auf kleinstem raum verheizt wird^^

MEDION ERAZER X6823 Gut - ComputerBase Forum

Medion Erazer X6821 Laptop Review - Conclusion

jedenfalls hab ich von "sehr laut" noch nie was gehört, aber ok. wenn ich das y580 von nem kumpel mit meinem vergleiche, kann ich aber auch sagen, dass es nicht silent ist. im idle gleich und unter last sogar lauter, weil die kühlung kleiner ist.


----------



## Alex555 (5. Juli 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Okay, sowas ist immer recht subjektiv. Mein recht baugleiches MSI Book ist auch nicht lautlos, aber für mich in ordnung. man muss sich mal vor augen führen, wieviel energie auf kleinstem raum verheizt wird^^
> 
> MEDION ERAZER X6823 Gut - ComputerBase Forum
> 
> ...


 
Auch ein anderer PCGH User hat ein X6823 mit sehr unangenehmen Lüfter bekommen (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...on-x6823-pcgh-edition-guenstiges-angebot.html ) 
Ich weiss nicht, ob ich einfach nur das Pech hatte, 2 defekte Notebooks hintereinander zu bekommen, und die Antwort auf diese Frage werde ich auch nie erfahren. Ich weiss nur dass ich mit diesem Laptop niemals hätte arbeiten können, denn so penetrant hochfrequent der Lüfter bereits im Leerlauf gedreht hat, war das extrem unangenehm. Ich habe generell kein Problem mit lauten PCs, mein Desktop bzw. die Grafikkarte meines Desktops legt auch im Sommer ordentlich los, aber dieser Lüfter hat einen tiefen Ton. 
Aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen mit den X6823 kann ich dieses Notebook nicht weiterempfehlen. 
ASUS ROG Notebooks zeigen auch, dass es anders geht, denn deren Kühlsystem ist sehr leise und das vermutlich beste auf dem Markt. 
Ich verlange kein solches Kühlsystem bei einem 800€ Notebook, aber ich verlange dass der Laptop zumindest im Leerlauf/IDLE ruhig ist.


----------



## playaupc (5. Juli 2013)

Ich möchte mir fuer das geld hakt einfsch kein aldi notebook kaufen


----------



## the.hai (5. Juli 2013)

playaupc schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir fuer das geld hakt einfsch kein aldi notebook kaufen


 
das ist ansichtssache und gut  medion is top, wenn man sich das P/L bewusst macht. inwiefern er laut ist, sei jetzt mal außen vor gelassen, da es evtl auch ein defekt war.


P.S. schatten zum zum drüber springen da und bei kostenlosem versand kann mans probieren und wenns nich sein soll, dann widerruf via fernabsatzrecht und fertig. generell muss man eh alles selbst testen und die beratung zur auswahl ist nur ein kleiner teil des prozesses.

und medion hat nichts mit aldi zu tun^^ oder hat samsung was mit media markt zu tun? medion ist mittlerweile sogar in den händen von lenovo just4info


----------



## Grabbi3 (5. Juli 2013)

Also ich kann die auch nur den Medion Laptop empfehlen, meiner kam heute an (schreibe auch grade von diesem).
Ich höre den Lüfter im Idle gar nicht und auch die sonstige verarbeitung ist TOP!
Bin sogar Positiv überracht für diesen geringen Preis hätte ich solch eine Tolle verarbeitung und Leistung nicht erwartet.
Und ich denke mehr Leistung wirst du in diesem Preisbereich auch nicht bekommen würde wie the.hai schon gesagt hat es einfach mal Testen.


----------



## Research (5. Juli 2013)

*Mattes 39,6 cm/15,6” Widescreen-LED-Backlight-Display
 mit einer HD-Auflösung von 1366 x 768 Pixel

*Naja, FHD geht anders.


----------



## the.hai (5. Juli 2013)

Research schrieb:


> *Mattes 39,6 cm/15,6” Widescreen-LED-Backlight-Display
> mit einer HD-Auflösung von 1366 x 768 Pixel
> 
> *Naja, FHD geht anders.


 
dann scheinst du wohl der Meinung zu sein, das man auf sonem kleinen bildschirm schon FHD BRAUCHT. ich weiß es nicht, aber leg da noch nich so einen wert drauf. in fhd kann er sich großartige details im spiel dann eh abschminken 

ich hab alles gesagt, was ich sagen kann. der te wird sich schon richtig entscheiden, aber man sollte manche sachen nicht so verbissen nehmen.


----------



## playaupc (6. Juli 2013)

LENOVO IDEAPAD Z500 59381291 Notebook (39cm(15,6“);IntelCore i7;8GB;1TB Hybrid;FreeDOS) bei notebooksbilliger.de

Das hier ist aber jetzt gar nicht zum Zocken geeignet hab ich das richtig verstanden ?


----------



## the.hai (6. Juli 2013)

playaupc schrieb:


> LENOVO IDEAPAD Z500 59381291 Notebook (39cm(15,6“);IntelCore i7;8GB;1TB Hybrid;FreeDOS) bei notebooksbilliger.de
> 
> Das hier ist aber jetzt gar nicht zum Zocken geeignet hab ich das richtig verstanden ?


 
für soetwas wie BF3 m.M. JA.

NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670MX - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

die gtx is ca. 50% schneller und die gtx670mx glatt doppelt so schnell.


----------



## sir qlimax (6. Juli 2013)

playaupc schrieb:


> LENOVO IDEAPAD Z500 59381291 Notebook (39cm(15,6);IntelCore i7;8GB;1TB Hybrid;FreeDOS) bei notebooksbilliger.de
> 
> Das hier ist aber jetzt gar nicht zum Zocken geeignet hab ich das richtig verstanden ?



Nicht wirklich 

Da kommst mit dem y580 besser klar. Alu finish an Deckel und Tastatur sowie Tastatur Beleuchtung. Die Hardware spricht bei dem preis eh für sich. Habe das mit full HD genommen da es auch für die Schule gedacht ist und ich damit zeichnen und entwerfen muss. Da macht sich die Auflösung schon gut.


----------



## playaupc (6. Juli 2013)

Das y580 gibt es nicht bei Notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## playaupc (6. Juli 2013)

MSI GE60-i760M281FD Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") / i7-3630QM / 8GB RAM / 1TB HDD / 660M] bei notebooksbilliger.de

Wie ist es mit diesem hier ?!


----------



## the.hai (6. Juli 2013)

playaupc schrieb:


> MSI GE60-i760M281FD Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") / i7-3630QM / 8GB RAM / 1TB HDD / 660M] bei notebooksbilliger.de
> 
> Wie ist es mit diesem hier ?!


 
Hat auch ein gutes P/L und die Qualität sollte passen. Ich bin von MSI jedenfalls überzeugt.


----------



## playaupc (6. Juli 2013)

Also ist um einiges Besser als das Lenovo ja auch mit wärme Ableitung usw


----------



## the.hai (6. Juli 2013)

playaupc schrieb:


> Also ist um einiges Besser als das Lenovo ja auch mit wärme Ableitung usw


 
dazu kann ich nichts sagen, aber ich denke nicht, dass sich der y580 und der msi soviel nehmen. also dass man wirklich sagen kann: "DER IST BESSER!", das glaub ich nicht.


----------



## playaupc (6. Juli 2013)

Ich mein den z500 den ich davor gepostet habe


----------



## sir qlimax (6. Juli 2013)

playaupc schrieb:


> Das y580 gibt es nicht bei Notebooksbilliger.de



Stimmt. Die Gibts da nicht mehr. Ich würde mal nachfrage wieso? Hab meins mit free dos da gekauft. 

Ausverkauft?! Nachfolger in den Start Löchern? Möglich mit GTX 760m und i7 4.Generation. 

Würde das abklären nicht das das in 2 Wochen raus kommt und du Kaufst nen Altes


----------



## Kirschtier (6. Juli 2013)

Wie schon im anderen Thread, wenn ich hier wieder sehe , wie Komponenten verschoben und diskutiert werden:

mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG A522 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")

oder

mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG P502 PRO Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")

finde es enorm praktisch, wenn ich mir das  Zeug selber aussuchen kann.
Habe ein etwas stärkeres Modell, auf dem BF3 logischerweise problemlos läuft.

Alternativ: MSI GE60-i760M281FD Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") / i7-3630QM / 8GB RAM / 1TB HDD / 660M] bei notebooksbilliger.de ,wie oben erwähnt  - optisch nicht verkehrt, Kumpel hats und ist zufrieden


----------



## playaupc (6. Juli 2013)

Also in meinem Desktop hab ich ne GTX 550 Ti damit bin ich generell schon ganz zu frieden D


----------



## playaupc (6. Juli 2013)

Die Schenker Notebooks sind generell auch super aber die bekomm ich nicht bei Notebooksbilliger


----------



## Kirschtier (6. Juli 2013)

Wieso muss es Notebooksbilliger sein?

Haben übrigens eine Auswahl auch am Start : Notebook PC Shop - Notebooks & Laptops günstig bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## playaupc (6. Juli 2013)

Weil ich bei Notebooks billiger Rabatt bekomme


----------



## the.hai (6. Juli 2013)

Kirschtier schrieb:


> Wieso muss es Notebooksbilliger sein?
> 
> Haben übrigens eine Auswahl auch am Start : Notebook PC Shop - Notebooks & Laptops günstig bei notebooksbilliger.de


 
Welches deiner Schenker books kann denn mit den genannten MSI/Lenovo/Medion konkurieren? kaum schieb ich die gleiche ausstattung zusammen komme ich teurer bei weg 

Und wenn sich die persönlichen Ansprüche mit den Modellen auf dem Markt deckeln, warum dann nichts fertiges kaufen? er will weder ein GTX780m SLI noch ein SSD raid0 usw


----------



## Kirschtier (6. Juli 2013)

klar wenn er exakt das findet, ist es doch optimal


----------



## playaupc (6. Juli 2013)

Also das MSI kann ich ohne bedenken einfach nehmen ja ? und battlefield gut drauf spielen ja ?


----------



## the.hai (6. Juli 2013)

playaupc schrieb:


> Also das MSI kann ich ohne bedenken einfach nehmen ja ? und battlefield gut drauf spielen ja ?


 
das medion wäre grakamäßig nochmal bischen schneller so min. 10% (gtx670mx vs. gtx660m) aber mit dem msi machste für das geld absolut nichts falsch.

falls dir doch etwas nicht gefallen wird, fernabsatzrecht-rücktritt vom kaufvertrag und gut ists 


ich hatte mir damals auch nen zu kleinen laptop gekauft, war unzufrieden und hab ihn zurückgegeben. musste dann natürlich mein budget aufstocken aber war dann voll zufrieden


----------



## Alex555 (7. Juli 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> das medion wäre grakamäßig nochmal bischen schneller so min. 10% (gtx670mx vs. gtx660m) aber mit dem msi machste für das geld absolut nichts falsch.
> 
> falls dir doch etwas nicht gefallen wird, fernabsatzrecht-rücktritt vom kaufvertrag und gut ists
> 
> ...


 
Es gäbe noch eine weitere Alternative bei Notebooksbilliger.de (Das Lenovo Y500) 
Dieses hat GT 650M im SLI!! Verbund. Die Leistung liegt so knapp über einer GTX 670MX, jedoch ist die Akku Laufzeit schlechter, da SLI kein Optimus unterstützt. Zudem gibt es die Mikroruckler Problematik, wobei NVIDIA diese, so viel ich bisher erfahren habe, ziemlich gut unter Kontrolle gebracht hat. 
Also du kannst dem Medion durchaus einen Versuch schenken, vielleicht stört dich der Lüfter gar nicht, oder du bemerkst ihn nicht. Dann fährst du gut mit dem Medion. Vielleicht hast du auch ein leises Modell. 
Oder du hast einen hohen, lauten Lüfter und lässt dir dein Geld zurückerstatten. Es ist bloß Schade, denn vor 8Tagen hättest du das Medion X6823 PCGH Edition noch für 699€ bekommen... 
@TE: Du kannst dir ja einfach mal das Y500 etwas anschauen, zumindest eine Möglichkeit ist es ja.


----------



## playaupc (8. Juli 2013)

Puhh hat da jemand schon mit Erfahrung zufällig mit diesem gerät dem y500 ? LENOVO IDEAPAD Y500 MBG3QGE Notebook (39cm (15,6")Full HD; Core i7; SLI Grafik; 8GB RAM) bei notebooksbilliger.de
Hier das meinst du oder ? da sieht das Gehäuse auch etwas hochwertiger aus


----------



## the.hai (8. Juli 2013)

von dieser lowend SLI lösung rät sogut wie jeder ab. unnötig hitze und energieverschwendung. ne potentere single grafikkarte ist definitiv zu bevorzugen!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Juli 2013)

Oft kann man mobile GPUs noch gut übertakten ( ohne VCore Anhebung ). 
Bei meiner allerwelts m5650 kann man z.B. den Core clock problemlos von 500Mhz auf 710Mhz anheben und den RAM von 650Mhz auf 1000Mhz.


----------



## the.hai (8. Juli 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Oft kann man mobile GPUs noch gut übertakten ( ohne VCore Anhebung ).



genau das halte ich für ein Gerücht, hatte schon viele Notebooks und bei keinem war die Graka gut zu übertakten, geschweige denn überhaupt.....



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei  meiner allerwelts m5650 kann man z.B. den Core clock problemlos von  500Mhz auf 710Mhz anheben und den RAM von 650Mhz auf 1000Mhz.


 
 ohne spannungserhöhung 42% mehr kerntakt und 54% mehr speichertakt? sorry, aber entweder prügelt das notebook schon vorher deine komponenten mit spannung zu boden oder du erzählst quatsch^^ ich nehm gerne screens von takt, temperatur und spannung unter furmark.

mit dem niedrigen standardtakt definitiv nicht möglich und noch dazu lassen sich notebooks kaum übertakten. denn es ist nunmal eine spannungserhöhung unerlässlich, aber da limitieren dann die kühler.


----------



## Alex555 (8. Juli 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> genau das halte ich für ein Gerücht, hatte schon viele Notebooks und bei keinem war die Graka gut zu übertakten, geschweige denn überhaupt.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kepler mobil GPUs lassen sich extrem gut übertakten, sie sind nur bei +135MHZ am Core Clock abgeriegelt. Der memory Clock ist hingegen nicht limitiert. Deine Pauschalisierung ist daher falsch. 
So abwegig ist die SLI Lösung nicht, lt. Notebookcheck sind die GT 650M SLI im Durchschnitt 10% schneller als eine single 670MX. 
Zu dem Thema Abwärme sage nicht viel, nur dass die hohe Lautstärke des medion wahrscheinlich in dem Fakt begründet ist, dass ein Lüfter CPU + GPU kühlen muss. Beim Y500 sind es wenigstens 2Lüfter. 
Die Lautstärke ist lt. Notebookcheck beim Y500 SOGAR niedriger als beim Medion. (41.8 dB für das Y500, das X6821, NICHT X6823 erreicht hier 43dB) .
zudem wird beim Lenovo auch die GDDR5 Variante verwendet, was grundsätzlich gut ist. 
Test Lenovo IdeaPad Y500 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Juli 2013)

Ach quatsch, ich hatte falsch gespeicherte Werte auf meinem Desktop 
Nochmal nachgeguckt: Stock sind 540/800 OCed dann auf 710/1000.
Trotzdem für eine mobile Karte recht ordentlich 

BTW: Hier Im 3DMark.http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6838691 @ stock hat er ca. 1000P
Das ist NICHT das Maximum, sondern die 24/7 Einstellung, wenn ich mal am Notebook spiele.


----------



## the.hai (8. Juli 2013)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Kepler mobil GPUs lassen sich extrem gut übertakten, sie sind nur bei +135MHZ am Core Clock abgeriegelt. Der memory Clock ist hingegen nicht limitiert. Deine Pauschalisierung ist daher falsch.
> So abwegig ist die SLI Lösung nicht, lt. Notebookcheck sind die GT 650M SLI im Durchschnitt 10% schneller als eine single 670MX.
> Zu dem Thema Abwärme sage nicht viel, nur dass die hohe Lautstärke des medion wahrscheinlich in dem Fakt begründet ist, dass ein Lüfter CPU + GPU kühlen muss. Beim Y500 sind es wenigstens 2Lüfter.
> Die Lautstärke ist lt. Notebookcheck beim Y500 SOGAR niedriger als beim Medion. (41.8 dB für das Y500, das X6821, NICHT X6823 erreicht hier 43dB) .
> ...


 
und das spielt natürlich keine Rolle:



> Noch ein paar Worte zum Thema *Mikroruckler*, die beim IdeaPad Y500  eine tragende Rolle spielen. Aufgrund der variierenden Frameabstände,  welche durch die abwechselnde Bildberechnung entstehen und theoretisch  alle Dual-GPU-Systeme betreffen, kommt es teils zu störenden Hängern.  Besonders kritisch ist der Bereich unter 40 fps, in dem sich das  Notebook bei anspruchsvollen Titeln gerne aufhält. Trotz der  schlechteren Leistung wirkt das Bild mit einer GeForce GTX 670MX  tendenziell ruhiger.


----------



## shadie (9. Juli 2013)

Ich habe es gestern aus Interesse mit meinem VAIO und einer GT540 probiert.

Ergebniss:  Standarttakt 672 / 900

Übertaktung: 850 / 1050

Ich war doch etwas überrascht, die Temps gehen dabei von Standarttakt 70 Grad auf dann 77 Grad also auch sehr moderat.


----------



## playaupc (9. Juli 2013)

Naja mikroruckler will ich nu bei so einem teuren geraet nicht haben kann ich einfsch das ge 60 nehmen mit der 660m


----------



## Alex555 (9. Juli 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> und das spielt natürlich keine Rolle:


 
NVIDIA hat die Treiber, zumindest von dem was ich so gehört habe, für SLI immer mehr verbessert. 
Eine Einzelne GTX 660M ist aus meiner Sicht, absolut schwachsinnig.
Die 660M ist nichts anderes als eine höher getaktete 650M, von letzterer bekommt man 2. 
Das Lenovo habe ich als Alternative genannt, falls auch er Probleme mit dem Medion haben sollte. 
Für mich zum Beispiel ist das Y500 mittlerweile der Favorit in dieser Preisklasse, da mir das medion zu laut ist. 
@TE: Ich habe mit dem Support von Medion sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Der Support war sehr kontaktfreudig, hilfsbereit und schnell. 
Ich habe nun nach nicht einmal 7Tagen (Wochenende dazwischen) mein Geld zurückbekommen. 
Ich an deiner Stelle würde es so machen: 
  1. X6823 bestellen und testen (Lüfterlautstärke) -> Falls gut, behalten |||-> Falls schlecht, Geld zurück (dann zu 2.) 
  2. Y500 bestellen und testen -> Falls gut, behalten -> Falls schlecht, mehr Geld sparen 
Wieso soll man sich eine Single 660M kaufen? Der einzige Vorteil der 660M ist der garantierte GDDR5 Speicher, der aber auch im Lenovo verwendet wird. Lieber schalte ich SLI ab, wenn ich es nicht brauche oder aktiviere Physx mit der 2. Karte als eine MINIMAL schnellere Karte zu kaufen.


----------



## playaupc (9. Juli 2013)

Ich habs glaub ich schonmal gesagt ich will und werde kei  medion notebook kaufen auch wenn es sich schwachsinnig anhoert


----------



## Alex555 (9. Juli 2013)

playaupc schrieb:


> Ich habs glaub ich schonmal gesagt ich will und werde kei  medion notebook kaufen auch wenn es sich schwachsinnig anhoert


 
Dann würde ich an deiner Stelle das Lenovo Y500 testen. Du hast selbst ohne SLI fast die selbe Leistung die wie GTX 660M, mit SLI deutlich mehr. 
Du kannst ja testen (mit den aktuellsten Treibern) ob du Mikroruckler hast, bzw. diese bemerkst/dich stören. 
Das Lenovo sieht hochwertig aus, die Hanballenprobleme beim Touchpad sollen angeblich gelöst sein, und die rote Tastaturbeleuchtung sieht auch super aus. 
Ich kann dir so viel sagen, dass das X6823 wirklich sehr wertig war, gut verarbeitet, und sah auch gut aus. 
Wenn du jedoch kein Medion willst, dann akzeptiere ich das. Versuch dein Glück beim Y500, hol dir das bei Notebooksbilliger.de und basta.


----------



## playaupc (15. Juli 2013)

Möchte nicht unbedingt nochmal zurück schicken müssen


----------



## Spartaner25 (15. Juli 2013)

Am Leistungsstärksten wäre das Medion X6823, welches Leistungstechnisch sogar über deiner Desktopgrafikkarte (550 Ti) rangiert. Damit hast du das beste P/L-Verhältnis und kannst auch in der Zukunft forderndere Spiele noch spielen.
Die Verarbeitungsqualität, Displayeigenschaften etc. kannst du hier und z.T. hier nachlesen.
Falls du, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, das Medion ablehnst, kann ich dir das MSI GE60 mit der GT-750 nahelegen.
Dies besitzt neben einem Haswell Quadcore auch eine Grafikkarte, welche Leistungstechnisch, dank GDDR5, über der GTX660M liegt.
Abzuraten wäre jedoch von der Dual-GPU Variante des Y500. Die theoretische Leistung mag zwar sogar über der 670MX liegen, aber durch die Problematik mir Mikrorucklern und Treibern kann dies auch ganz schnell enttäuschen. Nicht zu vergessen, die geringe Akkulaufzeit und das spiegelnde Display beim Lenovo.
Falls du Preislich nach oben hin noch offen sein solltest, könntest du dir auch das MSI GT60 angucken. Dies bietet nochmals eine bessere Grafikkarte wie das Medion.


----------



## playaupc (15. Juli 2013)

MSI GT60-75X285FD Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") / i7-3630QM / 8GB / 500GB HDD / 675MX] bei notebooksbilliger.deSchon ne Killermachine aber auch 200 euro Teurer und dafür hätten die aber Ruhig 1 TB rein knallen können


----------



## Diaflolo97 (15. Juli 2013)

also ich hab das idepad y580 und es ist wahnsinn. es ist immernoch mobil, sieht edel aus, battlefield 3 in 1080p und hoch(okay, vllt nur 30-40 fps, mir reichts  ), und die verarbeitung ist, sofern man kein apple gewohnt ist, super 
ich kann das ding nur empfehlen, würde aber an deiner stelle noch etwas warten, bis lenovo ein ähnliche(also fast gleiches) notebook mit haswell und nvidia 700er rausbringt.


----------



## Diaflolo97 (15. Juli 2013)

dazu ist noch zu sagen, dass ich dass y580 auch abseits der steckdose oft und stark nutze und auch der akku fetzt mir. bei entsprechenden einstellungen sind 5 stunden mehr und bei der leistung kann man nicht mehr verlangen


----------



## playaupc (15. Juli 2013)

Ja das y580 ist super aber gibt es nicht bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## sir qlimax (16. Juli 2013)

playaupc schrieb:


> Ja das y580 ist super aber gibt es nicht bei notebooksbilliger.de



Nicht mehr. Frag doch mal wieso?! Vilt kommt bald ein neues model?!


----------



## Diaflolo97 (16. Juli 2013)

das denke ich auch. soweit ich weiß war das y580 für lenovo recht lohnend, es ist also anzunehmen, dass da bald ein haswell/nvidia refresh kommt.


----------



## playaupc (16. Juli 2013)

Also was soll ich jetzt tun ? soll ich warten oder welches Modell soll ich denn jetzt nehmen ich bin langsam immer mehr verwirrt xD


----------



## Grebog (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo!

Wie wäre es mit dem neuen Lenovo Modell, dem Y510p.
Es hat 2 gt750m im SLI und endlich einen entspiegelten Bildschirm.
Test Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Ich weiss nämlich auch nicht, was ich mir für ein Lappi um die 1000 Euro holen soll.
Entweder ein MSI baugleiches zum neuen GE70 mit GTX765M oder das Y510P oder das vorige MSI GT60 mit der GTX675M.

Ich hatte mir jetzt zwischenzeitlich ein ONE K73-3O, basierend auf dem Clevo W370ST Barebone, bestellt, aber der GK Lüfter ist übermäßig laut, und das Gehäuse macht einen sehr billigen Eindruck. Das Teil ging sofort wieder zurück.


----------



## Diaflolo97 (16. Juli 2013)

noch dazu nutzen das y500, das y580 und das y510p fast das gleiche barebone, was auch heißt, dass alle immernoch angenehm "dünn" und vergleichsweise leicht sind. wäre nicht das problem, dass sich sli und optimus nicht vertragen, was ja der akkulaufzeit massiv schadet, würde mich das y510p schon packen. da würde ich sogar mein y500 schnell der freundin schenken


----------



## playaupc (17. Juli 2013)

was ist mit diesem hier HP Pavilion G6-2348SG [FreeDOS-Gaming-Knaller-i7-6GB-750GB-HD7670M 2GB] bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## sir qlimax (17. Juli 2013)

naja die hd 7670m ist jetzt nicht so der kracher


----------



## Diaflolo97 (17. Juli 2013)

auf 1366x768 ist die auch in bf3 okay, wenn man bf3 einstellen kann, sieht man zu ultra kaum unterschiede, allerdings muss man wissen, was euntergestellt werden kann


----------



## sir qlimax (17. Juli 2013)

ja für full hd reicht die 660m in meinen augen nicht wirklich ^^ also ich spiele bf3 lieber am PC wie am y580  ist ja eigeldich auch für die technikerschule gedacht ^^


----------



## Diaflolo97 (17. Juli 2013)

also ich spiel bf 3 in der kampagne manchmal auf ultra mit vllt knapp über 25 fps und online auf hoch mit knapp 40 fps, was will man mehr.


----------



## playaupc (17. Juli 2013)

Also welches Notebook soll ich mir denn jetzt zulegen zum zocken ?!


----------



## Diaflolo97 (17. Juli 2013)

nimm das y580


----------



## Alex555 (17. Juli 2013)

nimm das GT60-75X285FD. 
Das hat deutlich mehr Performance als das Y580!


----------



## Diaflolo97 (17. Juli 2013)

dafür ist die verarbeitung, design, gewicht nicht so gut wie beim y580


----------



## playaupc (17. Juli 2013)

Aber dafuer ist das gt60 200 euro teurer oder hab ich mich verguckt ?


----------



## Alex555 (17. Juli 2013)

Diaflolo97 schrieb:


> dafür ist die verarbeitung, design, gewicht nicht so gut wie beim y580


 
Wie kommst du dadrauf, dass die Verarbeitung schlechter ist? 
Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden, was der eine hässlich findet, gefällt dem anderen - von daher ist der Punkt Design persönliche Meinung. 
Gewicht - Ja stimmt, das GT60 ist schwerer. 
@Diaflolo97: Jo, das GT60 ist 200€ teurer. Damit wirst du mit dem GT60 auch deutlich länger spielen können. Die 675MX bläst die 660M weg. 
Ich halte die 660M für Full HD deutlich zu schwach. 
Musst letzten Endes du wissen, wie viel Geld du ausgeben willst. 
Ich selbst werde mir das GT60 zulegen, die 200€ die ich sparen würde, würde ich vielleicht schon in kurzer Zeit bereuen. 
Die Wartung beim GT60 ist besser als beim Y580.


----------



## playaupc (17. Juli 2013)

Ich guck mir noch ein paar videoreviews an und dann schau icj mal


----------

